# Beavis, in action!



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

You know how those little toy breed dogs are, always afraid to get their feet wet.

No one told Beavis about that.










Reason #26548 I love my new camera: the ability to take jump shots.



















Now, really... for an 8 inch dog, this is pretty impressive!










More to come...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

So embarassing...  the things Beavis picks up with his buttfur:










Closeup:










It's practically a tree! You can even see the hairs trailing off it:










Couple more...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

There's nothing happier than a running Beavis.










I was running backwards, leash in one hand, camera in the other, on wet, muddy and slightly icy grass for this one:










Just Beav near the creek. I thought it was pretty. And shows how un-couch potato like his is, for a little fluffball.










On our walk today, he posed for me: Lion meets the Lion Dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh Beavis you are just the cutest little guy. I love the fuzzy Beavis butt. LOL Like the lion dog meets the lion. too cute!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are great and I do love the one of him next to the creek. 

After seeing your blog post with the branch in his buttfur I notice it more and more with Teddie.  

Great pictures!!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Lorina you take brilliant photograpths(can i borrow ur camera.lol)it would have to be a competition between u and routh collies for the best quality pics on here.Bevis is just wicked a lion in dogs clothing.lol p.s,the pic of the branch and bevis is really unique!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

As always, great pictures. How can they not be with such a great subject! 
I love the picture of the 'tree' attached to his fuzziness. cute.

Doesn't you new camera take videos? Can't we see some real Beavis action?


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just goes to show, you can't judge a dog by his breed. 

Beavis is the coolest!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The camera takes *amazing* videos, but the file size is huge and takes forever to upload to youtube or photobucket. 

Beav is quite the attention-getter. It's fun to watch people watch him as they drive past, usually with huge smiles on their faces. Twice on our walk today we got stopped by people asking about him. One asked what breed he was. The other was an older guy who stopped his car, rolled down his window, and asked, "*Is that a dog?!*"

How am I supposed to take that?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Lorina said:


> Beav is quite the attention-getter. It's fun to watch people watch him as they drive past, usually with huge smiles on their faces. Twice on our walk today we got stopped by people asking about him. One asked what breed he was. The other was an older guy who stopped his car, rolled down his window, and asked, "*Is that a dog?!*"
> 
> How am I supposed to take that?


Hah! I could see that happening..How much does Beavis weigh? I'm always surprised at the weights of smaller long haired dogs. They always look so much bigger than they really are.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Beav is about 16 pounds -- big for a Pekingese. Breed standard is supposed to be under 14 pounds, and the little ones, Sleeve Pekingese, are under 8 pounds.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Beavis!! Did he even care that he had a mini-tree attached to him? LOL 
I never noticed before, but is Beavis missing his left eye? Or does he just squint with that eye a lot?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

He rarely notices when there's something in his fur, only if it picks at him. Usually, I tell him to "wait," and step on whatever stuck on him, tell him to "go" and he runs off, leaving it behind.

Yep, he's missing his left eye. When he was found stray in New York before I adopted him, it was prolapsed and too badly damaged to save.  

It doesn't seem to affect him much. It's *still* fun and games.  One of my cats takes advantage of his blind side, though, to sneak around him.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my goodness he is such a great little guy- I love him!! I see you are also on PA-where in poconos are you?? My SO is from Jessup and grew up at lake wallenpapak(I totally mispelled that!!)


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a manly dog! He is the dog above dogs! Faster than a speeding bullet, Can leap giant logs in a single bound! Drag trees through harsh and dangerous territory! Its..Its...ITS BEAVIS THE SUPERDOG! 

Personally I think Beavis should be in the movies


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, your new camera takes some awesome pictures. I love the one you took of Beavis running (the one where you had to run backwards too). I'm so glad I could get a Beav fix today...


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Lorina said:


>


I just hope that he didn't break the dumping rule!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

the-tenth said:


> I just hope that he didn't break the dumping rule!


No, but if he did, I would have HAD to take a picture of that!



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Oh my goodness he is such a great little guy- I love him!! I see you are also on PA-where in poconos are you?? My SO is from Jessup and grew up at lake wallenpapak(I totally mispelled that!!)


Oops. I missed this before. We're in Wilkes Barre, just south of Scranton. Most people haven't heard of either - unless they watch The Office  - so it's easier to just say Poconos.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Got some new action shots today.

Jumping like a small, furry dolphin. It looks like he has no front legs.










Landing, where he has no back legs.










Running, where the position of his legs don't seem to make any sense at all.










And just being handsome.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

His "Bon Jovi, circa 1986" look. My boy has Big 80s hair!










I love this one. It doesn't look like February in Northeast PA, but it's just pretty.










This would have been awesome if he'd been facing the other way and you could see his buggy eye better. He looks like the  smilie!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I love him. I am always wary of fluffy little dogs, but Beavis inspires me.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful, neat looking dog! Love his name too!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Lorina said:


> The camera takes *amazing* videos, but the file size is huge and takes forever to upload to youtube or photobucket.
> 
> Beav is quite the attention-getter. It's fun to watch people watch him as they drive past, usually with huge smiles on their faces. Twice on our walk today we got stopped by people asking about him. One asked what breed he was. The other was an older guy who stopped his car, rolled down his window, and asked, "*Is that a dog?!*"
> 
> How am I supposed to take that?


My camera takes huge file size videos as well. I use windows movie maker and when you save it, it turns the video into the .wmv format which a smaller file size. You can also use it to put multiple videos together, and add music and text to the videos.


----------



## snow (Oct 23, 2007)

This is great!

I know Wilkes-Barre. I've driven through a bunch of times, and stopped in Scranton a few. I live in Philly, and my parents are in upstate New York, so I pass Wilkes Barre on the way. There is a cool radio station I get from there for like ten minutes when I'm driving through. I think it's some local independent or college station in the 89-91 range. Do you know what I'm talking about? Or did I make it up in my head?


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

snow said:


> This is great!
> I think it's some local independent or college station in the 89-91 range. Do you know what I'm talking about? Or did I make it up in my head?


WKPS 90.7 FM is a really cool station in State College, but I'm not sure if you can get that near up there or not. Hello from Selinsgrovve.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Beavis is one of the cutest little creatures I have ever seen! What a doll!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Maybe 89.1 WSFX, the Luzerne County Community College station? They play a unique variety. It's not uncommon to hear Johnny Cash, followed by the Clash, followed by something brand new that I haven't even heard yet.

I think 90.7 is a Scranton college station, and 88.5 is either Wilkes U or Kings College in Wilkes Barre.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Was you able to figure windows movie maker out?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, but it didn't help with the file size over the program I was already using. I have another program, but it's on DVD and I haven't gotten around to installing my DVD rom.

I also haven't gotten around to picking up a new keyboard since I popped the "0" key off mine several weeks ago.  It's just not a priority now.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

So even when you clicked on "save to my computer" and you saved it into the .wmv format it didn't make it any smaller?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

No. The program I was already using did it just the same. I know how to use imaging and video programs, Durb. I was web developer professionally for six years before becoming a vet tech.  I'm not a noob.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, I didn't mean to imply that you were. I was just making sure, as alot of people I know don't know how to use window's movie maker. Sorry if I offended you.


----------

